# MANCHESTER | Oxygen Tower | 111m | 31 fl | U/C



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

*Oxygen Tower* | Piccadilly
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Construction
Nearest transport: Piccadilly















Address: 49 Store Street, Piccadilly, Manchester M1
Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus
Floors: 31
Number of apartments: 347
Height: 111m
Completion: 2021
Developer: Property Alliance


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice to finally see some talls U/C around this area of Manchester.



Slow Burn said:


> Crane jump
> 
> DSC03978 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Slow Burn said:


> Closer view
> 
> DSC03980 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr
> 
> ...


...


----------



## jrb (Feb 15, 2003)

No way! 😂


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258834775663611905


----------



## jrb (Feb 15, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268057776833671168


----------



## jrb (Feb 15, 2003)

[/img]











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280912000672043009


----------



## jrb (Feb 15, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296720230807474177


----------



## jrb (Feb 15, 2003)

*A landmark project on the Manchester skyline. 31-Storey residential development 375,000 sq ft with 372 high class residential apartments and 12 three storey town houses. Basement health suite, swimming pool and 77 underground car parking spaces*

Demolition of the existing buildings around the site
31-Storey residential development 375,000 sq ft with 372 high class residential apartments and 12 three storey town houses

Basement health suite, swimming pool and 77 underground car parking spaces
Piling to basement foundation in-situ concrete to first floor transfer deck with both pre-cast concrete and in-situ concrete above this level

Pre-cast concrete panel elevations constructed and pre-glazed off site
A landmark project on the Manchester skyline






































Oxygen Tower - Russell WBHO






russellwbho.co.uk


----------



## jrb (Feb 15, 2003)

Click on the link for more pictures and a decent little article.

July.















Oxygen Towers tops out at 32 storeys Post - Russell WBHO







russellwbho.co.uk


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Latest pics


----------

